# Dayton Audio Elite powered subs...



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

anyone have thoughts on these new subs from PE? I am set to order the MKII 12" kit, and then in the new PE catalog, I see these new subs....Whach-yall think? Should I still go with the MKII, especially at the sale price and free shipping!

D


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

This will not be cheap, but I bet it will sound great.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

seagrasser said:


> This will not be cheap, but I bet it will sound great.


The Dayton Elites are cheaper than the MKIIs
Dayton Elites (no online pic, but they look cool in the catalog)
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-394
MKIIs
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-762


----------



## kaineilsen (Jan 31, 2007)

The Dayton Elites are created with the expertise of Dr. Hsu. That being said, they look pretty much identical to my Outlaw Audio sub but for a bunch less. If they perform the same, I'd buy two of them...


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

These and the UltraII look promising. I'm really interested to see what the correction interface is like on the UltraII.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

I've only read speculation about these, on avsforum. Being that they should be great for the price. Although I'd have to assume I wouldn't match the output you'd get from the Titanic, being twice the power and knowing how much of a beast the Titanic is. Quality? Who knows... Buy one and tell us!


----------

